# Station information



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

So had the TT a few days now and one thing I've noticed is that the radio doesn't show any info about the station beyond the name of it? Other newer cars I've been in show stuff like DJ and, if playing, song artist/name

I.e radio 1 is in the list and when clicked on it'll pop up with nothing in the middle, but if I go to station info it'll show the current song playing and history while I've been listening.

My missus' 64 plate Focus shows all the info.

Anyone else got this or do they see more info without delving into menus?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Only thing I know is with the option button, flag detailed radio info..but it adds only the name of the station and nothing more than you would like..


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> Only thing I know is with the option button, flag detailed radio info..but it adds only the name of the station and nothing more than you would like..


Yeah I've ticked that, so it only ever shows the station name?

That's a bit of a let down considering older cars can show it on the dash.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

If it's the same as the A3, you can select radio info and some stations will show title track and artist. But oddly it always defaults back to not showing it when you turn the car off. My wife's Mini shows all the information and in London also shows cover artwork for the radio track.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

We think to have a super innovative system because of the virtual cockpit, but the tech inside is very very poor and this one isn not the first example!


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

The less tech to interfere with the driver-centric driving experience in this small, basic, fairly lightweight sporty coupe, the better in my opinion. When I'm driving, I don't want to be bombarded with information: speed, revs, fuel and vital temperatures are perfectly sufficient.

I understand why you'd be hacked off that such an expensive car is out-spec'd by a '64 plate Ford, but you'll get used to it and you'll be too busy enjoying driving to notice. And even if you don't, fear not because you'll soon be taking a sledgehammer to the radio anyway; once the traffic programme moves in without your permission...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Fair rough Leigh but there have been many times when I've heard a song on the radio and I've wanted to know - who was that by? Or what's that track.
Don't get that in the Mk2 at present and I miss it as I had it in the Roc.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

LEIGH-H said:


> The less tech to interfere with the driver-centric driving experience in this small, basic, fairly lightweight sporty coupe, the better in my opinion. When I'm driving, I don't want to be bombarded with information: speed, revs, fuel and vital temperatures are perfectly sufficient.
> 
> I understand why you'd be hacked off that such an expensive car is out-spec'd by a '64 plate Ford, but you'll get used to it and you'll be too busy enjoying driving to notice. And even if you don't, fear not because you'll soon be taking a sledgehammer to the radio anyway; once the traffic programme moves in without your permission...


yeah me too..I select the oil screen to have as less info as possible! but the fact is, is annoying have this car and be joked from a smart that have more things than ours!


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> Fair rough Leigh but there have been many times when I've heard a song on the radio and I've wanted to know - who was that by? Or what's that track.
> Don't get that in the Mk2 at present and I miss it as I had it in the Roc.


I'm in a grumpy mood, sorry!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

you can use siri ahaha! jokes aside, at least you have the artist and the song name when you listen the internet radio! but there are 2 ways, one is on the media menu selecting the wifi app and the other is scrolling more and selecting internet radio..then only the second one will give you more info, is faster to load a station but you can't go to the next/previous station with the skip button..you have to return back to the browser menu, very annoying!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

LEIGH-H said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Fair rough Leigh but there have been many times when I've heard a song on the radio and I've wanted to know - who was that by? Or what's that track.
> ...


Sorry Leigh that should have started "Fair enough Leigh....."


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

Haven't tried but if you reduce the size of the dials does not more info appear as when playing music off card or usb - for the latter album art shows. Just a thought, not with the car at present so can't try.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

SiHancox said:


> Haven't tried but if you reduce the size of the dials does not more info appear as when playing music off card or usb - for the latter album art shows. Just a thought, not with the car at present so can't try.


Unfortunately not.

I've finished setting up my SD card with all my music now so doesn't matter anymore.

Was just one of those things that you look at the TT's dash and think it would have it


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

ZephyR2 said:


> Fair rough Leigh but there have been many times when I've heard a song on the radio and I've wanted to know - who was that by? Or what's that track.
> Don't get that in the Mk2 at present and I miss it as I had it in the Roc.


You can get it displayed from the menu, but it takes a couple of menu selections and it forces a change of the display to version with small dials in corners.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Mar 14, 2016)

Press the button to the right of the MMI knob when the radio station is being displayed. Wind down to 'radio text' and select it. The dials will shrink and the display will tell you what it can. If listening to DAB that is pretty much everything you would want to know.

Get back to where you were by pressing the back button a couple of times.

Bit of a faf, bet hey that's what we got ...


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I did few researches..in FM, when I select a radio station, it's right that not all show the song or text radio, but someone only the text, someone text and album cover,someone the song..so mainly I think depends from the emitter..
Instead, sometime happen that the radio doesn't show the text but if you click the option button then radio text, you have the song or other info..

Yeah, MMI it's a shame!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

That's about it Manu. My son used to work for a local radio station and if the presenter forgot to press the button then the "Playing now" info etc wouldn't be transmitted.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

ThePhoenix said:


> Press the button to the right of the MMI knob when the radio station is being displayed. Wind down to 'radio text' and select it. The dials will shrink and the display will tell you what it can. If listening to DAB that is pretty much everything you would want to know.
> 
> Get back to where you were by pressing the back button a couple of times.
> 
> Bit of a faf, bet hey that's what we got ...


Blimey, you are right:










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

So has anyone else noticed that the DAB station information on BBC is a blurry logo? Capital and absolute etc are all pin sharp logos. Also when you select radio text, rather than just song title and artist, you get reams of unwanted info! Seems to be a bit to complicated for its own good.


----------

